# Anyone know where to get Lamborghini wheels? Prices? Specs?



## VAG-MAN (Nov 20, 2001)

Just as the topic says, I'm looking into Lamborghini wheels for someone, and I wanted to know where I could find OEM wheels as well as where to find their specs (i.e. weights, size, width, offset etc.).
Any help would be great!
Jon


----------



## protzler (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: Anyone know where to get Lamborghini wheels? Prices? Specs? (VAG-MAN)*

I'd check with dealers first, at least for the information, then maybe contact the manufacturer and ask for a list of resellers. 
Another approach is to contact some junkyards where there is an exotic. Do a parts search online (http://www.junkyarddog.com/ is one place) and see what you get back.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mehr_PSI (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Anyone know where to get Lamborghini wheels? Prices? Specs? (VAG-MAN)*

Did you ever hear anything?


----------



## vanquish2005 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Anyone know where to get Lamborghini wheels? Prices? Specs? (VAG-MAN)*

I have a Lamborghini and i got new DUB rims but i still have the old ones if u wanna give up some cash.


----------



## crm98 (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: Anyone know where to get Lamborghini wheels? Prices? Specs? (vanquish2005)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vanquish2005* »_I have a Lamborghini and i got new DUB rims but i still have the old ones if u wanna give up some cash.


Wow. And you're the CEO of Genta eh?


----------



## VAG-MAN (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: Anyone know where to get Lamborghini wheels? Prices? Specs? (crm98)*

Yes, and he's a *Docter* according to his Bio... Is that anything like a Doctor?


----------



## crm98 (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: Anyone know where to get Lamborghini wheels? Prices? Specs? (VAG-MAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAG-MAN* »_Yes, and he's a *Docter* according to his Bio... Is that anything like a Doctor?


Interestingly enough, the real Chairman of the Board and CEO of Genta is Raymond P. Warrell Jr. M.D.
Perhaps our young poster is the CEO of a different Genta....










_Modified by crm98 at 4:44 PM 9-17-2006_


----------



## mkv jetta (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Anyone know where to get Lamborghini wheels? Prices? Specs? (VAG-MAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAG-MAN* »_Yes, and he's a *Docter* according to his Bio... Is that anything like a Doctor?

wow i didnt know you could be a doctor at 21 LOL


----------



## 1.8Tspeed! (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Anyone know where to get Lamborghini wheels? Prices? Specs? (mkv jetta)*

haha and people on this forum would probably not choose DUB rims to put on a lambo


----------



## Mcfly653VR6 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: Anyone know where to get Lamborghini wheels? Prices? Specs? (1.8Tspeed!)*

DUB rims.. lol








here u go -> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem


----------



## sandmbmxer631 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: Anyone know where to get Lamborghini wheels? Prices? Specs? (Mcfly653VR6)*

oempl.us sells a few different styles of oem lambo wheels. and they have specs on them on their site also


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: Anyone know where to get Lamborghini wheels? Prices? Specs? (VAG-MAN)*

Hartmann will have Gallardo replicas available in September for a fraction of the price of OEMs for fitment on Audi and VW cars ($260-285 each).





_Modified by [email protected] at 12:07 PM 1-11-2008_

_Modified by [email protected] at 12:08 PM 1-11-2008_

_Modified by [email protected] at 12:09 PM 1-11-2008_

_Modified by [email protected] at 12:09 PM 1-11-2008_


_Modified by [email protected] at 12:09 PM 1-11-2008_


----------



## jpsilvergolf07 (Aug 25, 2009)

http://www.wheelcollision.com/lb1.htm

this may help.


----------

